# Astro turf



## mehereinportugal (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anybody have any idea where, in Portugal, you can buy the double sided tape and adhesive for joining the seams on astro turf together? Managed to get the turf but finding the tape and adhesive is proving bit difficult.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can get heavy duty double sided tape in places like AKI, MAXMAT or BRICOMARCHE the same goes if you wish to bond the edges together.


This site might help Artificial Grass and Turf from Artigrass - Installation and Free Samples Provided - installation page


----------

